# Politics and News > World Affairs >  Meanwhile, in Canada...

## FirstGenCanadian

I thought my neighbours to the south would like a taste of mud slinging in Canadian politics.

If there was any question in your minds about the effectiveness of Tru-duuh, please watch the following.

----------

Daily Bread (06-11-2017)

----------


## Madison

Turd(o) makes me sick in the stomach

----------



----------


## FirstGenCanadian

Further parallels...



Seem familiar?  I know I have seen this before, somewhere recently...

----------


## Madison

Canadians ..if they use their brains at next elections===2019
will vote Canada Conservatives.
If they don`t we`re LOST

----------


## Kodiak

Unlike our conservatives, it sounds like yours have no problem standing up to to a left wing hack.  Ours are spineless for the most part.

----------

Daily Bread (06-11-2017),Deno (06-11-2017)

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

> Canadians ..if they use their brains at next elections===2019
> will vote Canada Conservatives.
> If they don`t we`re LOST


We're already lost there, @Madison.

We're a socialist nation.  We have no protections from the Government.  Previous voting generations robbed us of that decades ago.  

Charter of Rights and Freedoms (closest thing we have to the American Constitution, and desperately found wanting)




> *CONSTITUTION ACT, 1982 (80)**PART I**CANADIAN CHARTER OF RIGHTS AND FREEDOMS* Whereas Canada is founded upon principles that recognize the supremacy of God and the rule of law:
> *Guarantee of Rights and Freedoms**Marginal note:Rights and freedoms in Canada**1.* The Canadian Charter of Rights and Freedoms guarantees the rights and freedoms set out in it subject only to such reasonable limits prescribed by law as can be demonstrably justified in a free and democratic society.


Meaning the government can limit any of the following sections as they deem fit.

----------


## Madison

http://www.conservative.ca/andrew-scheer/



The next Government ===Canada Conservatives have to VOID the charter

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

> http://www.andrewscheer.com/about
> 
> 
> This is what Canada need!


No, I disagree.  

What we need is a war with the United States of America, and for them to kick our government out of power.  That's what it would take to turn this nation around.

----------



----------


## Madison

> No, I disagree.  
> 
> What we need is a war with the United States of America, and for them to kick our government out of power.  That's what it would take to turn this nation around.


WOW! So you did vote for the bastard Liberal ----TURD(o)  and you are a Trump and USA hater???  :Thinking:   Are you?  :Dontknow:

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> No, I disagree.  
> 
> What we need is a war with the United States of America, and for them to kick our government out of power.  That's what it would take to turn this nation around.


Looks like Parker and Stone were right.  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Big Dummy (06-11-2017),FirstGenCanadian (06-11-2017)

----------


## Madison

:Wtf20:   I think it`s  :Lame: 

Or help me on this one............. :Thinking:

----------



----------


## FirstGenCanadian

> WOW! So you did vote for the bastard Liberal ----TURD(o)  and you are a Trump and USA hater???   Are you?


I don't think you read my post properly.

It would take the US taking over Canada to turn this nation around...

If you need a reminder of my opinion of the Canadian election, here you go.

The results are in...Canadian Federal election

----------



----------


## FirstGenCanadian

Uh oh, how can Tru-duh recover?

----------


## Madison

Whatever! 
You have your opinion I have mine ...readpaper.gif

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

> Whatever! 
> You have your opinion I have mine ...readpaper.gif


Ok, so you're one of them...

We are saying almost the same thing.  Isn't this in your signature?



> NEW PRESIDENT OF THE UNITED STATES OF AMERICA AND OF CANADA*DONALD J. TRUMP


And you're gonna whatever me?  Seriously?

 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> WOW! So you did vote for the bastard Liberal ----TURD(o)  and you are a Trump and USA hater???   Are you?


Not at all. What FGC is saying is it will take some serious reform for Canada to turn itself around. Just look at all the trouble we are having in the states. The socialist elites and Rinos have doubled down on their war against the duly elected president and the wishes of the majority of the American people.

canadians are very apathetic and live in a fantasy world ,protected by the close proximity of the US. 
Canada would be completely run over with Muslims like Sweden or France if not for the US.
canadians have neither the will , nor the military, nor the political resources to deny Muslims entry. 

We we know this does not include you or good people like you and FGC. 
This is part of the argument he is making.

----------


## Madison

> Ok, so you're one of them...
> 
> We are saying almost the same thing.  Isn't this in your signature?
> 
> And you're gonna whatever me?  Seriously?


Yeah. It is in MY signature bcuz this is what I was thinking ...only in my DREAM..................You can laugh as much as you want ...Canadians who want to be AMERICA *like I wished...better to move to USA


So dear .....FGC...pack your luggages and move to USA if it`s your wish. Don`t hold it!

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

:Thinking: I got beer when I need whiskey for this thread.

----------

Big Dummy (06-11-2017),Madison (06-11-2017)

----------


## Madison

> Not at all. What FGC is saying is it will take some serious reform for Canada to turn itself around. Just look at all the trouble we are having in the states. The socialist elites and Rinos have doubled down on their war against the duly elected president and the wishes of the majority of the American people.
> 
> canadians are very apathetic and live in a fantasy world ,protected by the close proximity of the US. 
> Canada would be completely run over with Muslims like Sweden or France if not for the US.
> canadians have neither the will , nor the military, nor the political resources to deny Muslims entry. 
> 
> We we know this does not include you or good people like you and FGC. 
> This is part of the argument he is making.


 @HawkTheSlayer   funny how much I understand what you are saying and I didn`t understand one single word FGC said   :Smiley ROFLMAO: 

So Hawk you are awsome!  :Thumbsup20:  And I love AMERICA and I love TRUMP that I support from the start of the elections!

Some like = FGC  think I`m a total idiot and try to make myself look like an imbecile...but guess what? I DON`T GIVE A FUCK about FGC

----------


## Big Dummy

> Yeah. It is in MY signature bcuz this is what I was thinking ...only in my DREAM..................You can laugh as much as you want ...Canadians who want to be AMERICA *like I wished...better to move to USA
> 
> 
> So dear .....FGC...pack your luggages and move to USA if it`s your wish. Don`t hold it!



If you need a sponsor or anything let me know.

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

> Yeah. It is in MY signature bcuz this is what I was thinking ...only in my DREAM..................You can laugh as much as you want ...Canadians who want to be AMERICA *like I wished...better to move to USA
> 
> 
> So dear .....FGC...pack your luggages and move to USA if it`s your wish. Don`t hold it!


Hmmm, so if I don't agree with you cure to straighten out Canada, then I must've voted Trudeau.  When I had to make it crystal clear, you want me to move to the States.  

Take a a deep breath, and read what I am saying, in the context that it is in.

----------


## Madison

toilet-reading.jpg

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

Lois Learner, Loretta Lynch, and Martin Shkreli must have been personal role models to Justin Trudeau.




How a Canadian pleads the fifth...

----------

